# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Ketapang Leaves

## Mudskipper

Ok...what in heavens name are these Ketapang Leaves I read so much about and where can I buy some. Someone mentioned that I can just pick them up in certain areas but realistically...I'm not the adventurous type. 

I saw some other kinds of leaves on ebay but am not sure if they are the same thing. I understand that these leaves will help lower the ph but aren't they a bit unsightly? 

Help?

----------


## TanCH

It's scientific name is Terminalia catappa if you wanna make sure that's the one you are looking for..

----------


## johannes

yup, it's _T. catappa_, common name is Indian almond leaves.

these leaves will not only lower the pH but also create the "blackwater" effect (tea colour), which black water fishes love. the presence of leaves on your gravel plus the tea coloured water will make the setup look more natural. sometimes wild bettas may even hide under the leaves.

some hobbyists love the effect but some don't so it's up to individual's preference. :Smile: 
C328 and Y618 do supply these leaves for your convenience...

----------


## Mudskipper

Thanks for the additional info, Johannes. If the fishes love it, they gotta have it. Will get some today.

----------


## illumbomb

Jurong East Ave 1 (from Parc Oasis to Jurong Polyclinic) is lined up with these trees with their leaves all over the roadside pavement.

----------


## joopsg

But if you picked up yourself, please remember to wash and dried it yourself.
think C328 selling in bundle of 10 leaves.
Or if you do not want the leaves but want the effect can use Ocean Free Magic Leaf Bag.

----------


## Mudskipper

Hey those bags may be an alternative. I have just one concern with picking leaves off the roadside. Leaves on trees get pretty badly contaminated with the exhaust fumes of cars, pesticides that are sprayed and other pollutants. I would hate to introduce these toxins into the tanks. 

I used to breed birds in the US and we were warned not to introduce toxin laden vegetation into our aviaries cause birds would die from them. Wouldn't fish too?

Just wondering.

----------


## TanCH

Don't worry about toxin and pollutants bro. I've been picking my own leaves and it works fine. just remember to wash before you use.

----------


## illumbomb

Jurong East Ave 1, come when the katapang trees are shedding their leaves, very impressive sight!

----------


## gentle

changi coast road has lots...

you can also find some in punggol estate

----------


## Mudskipper

Wah, almost makes me want to get off my fat, lazy *** and lolly my way down to Jurong and pick up those leaves. But I still prefer the comfort of my air-conditioned room and think that I get more ROI _(return on investment)_ by just buying them at the store. Now if only Y618 or C328 would deliver like Cold Storage, my troubles would all be over.

*hehehe*

----------


## bettafantastic

You want?
I have got some...

----------


## Mudskipper

I found this today at the bottom of my block, apparently came from a tree right by my block. Sorry for the poor photography...taken on my iPhone. Is this Ketapang?

----------


## johannes

hey bro, the tree doesn't look like Ketapang tree, somehow...

check out the picture below on how the leaf looks like:
http://borneosucker.blogspot.com/200...nd-leaves.html

----------


## Kiatster

You should probably look around for fruits of the ketapang tree on the ground. The last time i read about collecting leaves is that there is one very similar leaf to the ketapang and its poisonous for livestock if put into the aquarium. I'm sorry but i read it more than 5 years back, so best to double check. Be cautious now or regret later.

----------


## Mudskipper

Oh yah, looks very different. I'll stick to getting mine from stores. hahahaha

----------


## ranmasatome

Good thing you are..because the answer is a big fat..No. :Smile:

----------


## TanCH

Bro. that's not ketapang tree.. it is not even a _Terminalia_ sp.. so don't use it.

----------


## wj tan

nope not a ketapang. ketapang's are longer.

----------


## tindo

> changi coast road has lots...
> 
> you can also find some in punggol estate




Please tell me which part of Punggol Estate can i pick up the ketapang leaves

Thank you

----------


## Kohei

I usually boil the leaves in dechlorinated water with loads of aquarium salt. Then leave it to dry in the sun. Should be safe as I have never experience casualty from the leaves I picked from the parks and roadsides.

----------


## belinda

where in Bishan i can find the leaves?

the leaves when not dried, the leaf colour can b orange or yellow, right? the surface of the leaf oso nt hairy type, right?

----------


## mobile2007

The bishan park near the cross junction of amk ave 1 and bishan road got 2 or 3 ketapang trees. 




> where in Bishan i can find the leaves?
> 
> the leaves when not dried, the leaf colour can b orange or yellow, right? the surface of the leaf oso nt hairy type, right?

----------


## jason_kw

You should be able to find them almost everywhere at neighborhood parks. Lots at Bedok North and Reservoir, along side of PIE..

----------


## DawnDeuce

I live at Bedok Reservoir! Which colour is best? Just rinse under running water and put in my tank? I have actually gotten 3 leaves from an LFS before and put it in my tank, but no colour change.... they looked very dry. I have a 56 liter tank. How many leaves should be enough? =]

----------


## MCE

DawnDeuce, IAL is everywhere, nearest to you would be East Coast Park or along ECP /airport. Number of leaves used would depend on yr objectives, the longer it soak in the tank the darkest the color and the pH could go down to 6-6.5 which is what you might want for yr Betta Macrostoma. 3-4 good size leaves in 2ft tank would get you dark tea color in 1 -2 weeks. Good luck with your spawn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DawnDeuce

Thanks MCE. Jason mentioned that Bedok Reservoir has. Will check it out there. =]

----------


## jason_kw

You can go to Bedok North Street 3. Just walk along the cycling/walking path behind Block 524 to Block 536.

----------

